# Cold War American Warhead stores. Pic Heavy.



## Black Shuck (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## night crawler (Feb 21, 2011)

Great stuff I really love those WW2 tanks especially the blue Matilda and the WW1 tank on the pallets looks odd. What about the pillboxes what were they Guard posts. I love to go round that place , thanks for that.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 21, 2011)

The Pillboxes were dotted all over this site Crawler, Cold War in origon


----------



## King Al (Feb 21, 2011)

Very cool pics Black Shuck, Love that SAM


----------



## cptpies (Feb 21, 2011)

Black Shuck said:


> The Pillboxes were dotted all over this site Crawler, Cold War in origon



Known as Yarnold Sangers, loosely based on the Pickett Hamilton Fort.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 21, 2011)

Cheers Al, it was a very enoyable explore.


----------



## borntobemild (Feb 21, 2011)

That's a strange looking hanger in shot 5. Are the later shots taken from inside it?


----------



## manof2worlds (Feb 21, 2011)

What a day we had Shucky still can't get my head around it. I'm sorting out my pics tomorrow.

@Borntobemild: the interior shots were taken in a similar hangar. These were designed to house the jets that carried the nuclear missiles and had blast vents at the back of the hangar from which plumes of blue flame were seen billowing out - you can see the blast doors open in Shucky's last pic. Apparently the hangars were resistant to nuclear and chemical attack and could house not just aircraft but also the entire crew needed to keep the aircraft operational. A fascinating location.


----------



## hydealfred (Feb 21, 2011)

Thats a Hardened Aircraft Shelter in shot 5 BTBM - built to take a hit from a conventional air dropped bomb. Often found on cold war airfields in the UK. Many are still in use at place like Lakenheath and Marham etc. 

Like the Rapier missiles Black S.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 22, 2011)

cptpies said:


> Known as Yarnold Sangers, loosely based on the Pickett Hamilton Fort.


Thanks for the info captain


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 22, 2011)

hydealfred said:


> Thats a Hardened Aircraft Shelter in shot 5 BTBM - built to take a hit from a conventional air dropped bomb. Often found on cold war airfields in the UK. Many are still in use at place like Lakenheath and Marham etc.
> 
> Like the Rapier missiles Black S.



Thanks mate this was a major explore.


----------



## chizyramone (Feb 22, 2011)

Cool report, nice one for posting.


----------



## godzilla73 (Feb 22, 2011)

Love that searchlight! Did the Yarnold Sangers move like the Picket Hamilton, or was it static?
GDZ


----------



## Johnny Napalm (Feb 22, 2011)

Black Shuck said:


>



Have you got any more pics of this?
It looks like a WW1 tank.
Is it a replica / mock up or a real one? Would be a very rare and valuable find if it's real!
I'm sure that a real one would have crushed those pallets it's sat on so I'm guessing it's a wooden replica?


----------



## manof2worlds (Feb 22, 2011)

It's a replica - our guide told us that he thought it had used as part of a filmset - you can still see the pyrotechnic tubes inside the body.


----------



## nij4829 (Feb 22, 2011)

I love that - thanks you


----------



## penance (Feb 22, 2011)

Who was wearing the gasmask?
Was it an old one, some older respirators contain asbestos in the filter.


----------



## hydealfred (Feb 22, 2011)

godzilla73 said:


> Love that searchlight! Did the Yarnold Sangers move like the Picket Hamilton, or was it static?
> GDZ



They are static GZ

That watch tower with the searchlight reminded me of something on the Berlin Wall


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 22, 2011)

hydealfred said:


> They are static GZ



They were very cool, looked like sewer pipe connected together.


----------



## podman (Feb 22, 2011)

like this report a lot especially the matilda tank and that green guard/observation tower


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot Podman, it waqs one hell of an explore. The observation tower is Cold War from the time when the particular installation was full of Yanks.


----------



## manof2worlds (Feb 22, 2011)

Time to get in on the act 

A really exciting explore for Shucky and I and a complete one off.

My pix:

1.




Nuclear Weapons Storage Site, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

2.




Nuclear Weapons Storage Site, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

3.




Nuclear Weapons Storage Site, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

4.




Nuclear Weapons Storage Site, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

5. A trophy of the Gulf War - used as an ambulance but monuted with a gun - hmmm......




Nuclear Weapons Storage Site, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

6.




Nuclear Weapons Storage Site, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

7.




Nuclear Weapons Storage Site, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

8.




Nuclear Weapons Storage Site, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

9.




Nuclear Weapons Storage Site, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

10.




Nuclear Weapons Storage Site, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

11.




Nuclear Weapons Storage Site, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

12.




Nuclear Weapons Storage Site, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

13.




Nuclear Weapons Storage Site, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

14.




Nuclear Weapons Storage Site, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

15.




Nuclear Weapons Storage Site, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

16.




Nuclear Weapons Storage Site, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

17.




Nuclear Weapons Storage Site, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

18.




Nuclear Weapons Storage Site, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

19. Blast vents at the rear of the hangar




Nuclear Weapons Storage Site, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

20.




Nuclear Weapons Storage Site, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

21. Looking to the rear of the hangar with the blast doors open




Nuclear Weapons Storage Site, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

22.




Nuclear Weapons Storage Site, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

23.




Nuclear Weapons Storage Site, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr


----------



## losttom (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks like an excellent site chaps


----------



## skeleton key (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh Gentlemen what a cracking post ,bloody lovin it 
Well done so much to be seen on this one.
SK


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 23, 2011)

skeleton key said:


> Oh Gentlemen what a cracking post ,bloody lovin it
> Well done so much to be seen on this one.
> SK



Cheers mate it was a personal favourite of mine


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 24, 2011)

What a fantastic explore. A real tour de force, that one...and no pun intended. 
Cheers, guys. That must have been a great day.


----------



## HawkEye001 (Mar 16, 2011)

The pictures showing the trailer must of been taken at Raf Honnington and there was no American Nuclear Storage site there.

Just wanted to point out that there was those pictures that have nothing to do with Nuclear Storage Sites.


----------



## Walrus75 (Mar 17, 2011)

HawkEye001 said:


> The pictures showing the trailer must of been taken at Raf Honnington and there was no American Nuclear Storage site there.
> 
> Just wanted to point out that there was those pictures that have nothing to do with Nuclear Storage Sites.



Location correct... as can be deduced from this piccie:-- http://www.neilfellowes.co.uk/UE WE...lityUK/nuclearweaponsstoragefacilityuk64.html on Manof2worlds website (despite his insistance that "_As it is still in use by the M.O.D. no information with regard to it's location can be given_."  )

There was indeed an SSA there in years past (as shown in some of the pictures posted) but it wasn't an American 'Nuclear Weapons Storage Facility' as such. However Honnington was the last RAF base to be housing special weapons, as the air-carried deterrent was drawn down, until 2001.

HAS's won't give protection against a direct hit (ask the Iraqi Air Force!) but do provide a lot of protection against close impact and the resulting shrapnel and blast. This was well known from trials undertaken in the UK back in the early '70s (my father-in-law was on the assessment team). As for protection against nuclear weapons; well it would depend on how close Ground Zero was to be honest. They provide a certain amount of protection against the blast, thermal pulse and fallout but if GZ was close enough you could probably kiss your butt goodbye. They don't provide full protection against chemical weapons either TBH: they will stop chemicals getting on your person (because you are indoors) but the vapours from any released chemical are still a hazard due to HAS's not being airtight, hence a respirator would still need to be worn in the event of chemical attack.


----------



## mexico75 (Mar 18, 2011)

Black Shuck said:


> They were very cool, looked like sewer pipe connected together.



They are


----------

